# For all new members



## Jo

:hi: Just want to say hi and welcome to the forum
Loads of you have joined in the past few days when i have not been so active that it would take me days and i would have to put my children in a cage with bread and water to catch up to you all:rofl:

So big hiya from me :)


----------



## Amanda

I was going to say the same Jo, so I'll just hop on the back you yours if you don't mind!:hugs:

So many new people and not enough hours in the day to say :hi:


----------



## Suz

Jo said:


> :hi: Just want to say hi and welcome to the forum
> Loads of you have joined in the past few days when i have not been so active that it would take me days and *i would have to put my children in a* *cage with bread and water* to catch up to you all:rofl:
> 
> So big hiya from me :)

 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Dont you do that anyways?:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jo

No probs Amanda

and shush Suz!!!! it was a secret

Oh and and Edit for new members we do not bully Yvanne it is all lies :D we love her to bits and would be lost with out her


----------



## Tezzy

ill join in with this post too... hiya all you newbies!


----------



## Suz

Yeah and Watch Out Newbies....Yvanne Breaks Things.. :lol:


----------



## Tezzy

aww suz you nasty! its because you make her so nervous and jumpy!


----------



## Suz

:rofl: Terrie you Brat! Didnt you read my Siggy?????

Dont make me Skype you in the middle of the night.. :lol:

(ps....Havent chatted to you in AGES!! Hope your doing Great! :hugs:)


----------



## ablaze

hiys all new ones!!! seen they were speaking about me again so thot i best add my input!!

thanx terrie for sticking up for me :hugs:


----------



## Suz

Yvanne said:


> hiys all new ones!!! seen they were speaking about me again so thot i best add my input!!
> 
> *thanx terrie for sticking up for me* :hugs:

 
Its only cause she is pregnant and her hormonse are all out of wack.....:muaha:


----------



## Amanda

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amanda

For all those newbies, what I just did there is commonly known as spamming. Or in B&B terms, Yvanne-ing!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Suz

:lol:


----------



## ablaze

Suz said:


> Its only cause she is pregnant and her hormonse are all out of wack.....:muaha:

her what :p


----------



## Tezzy

pmsl you lot!

my HORMONSE must be making me crazy :)

yeah suz havent chatted in ages... love ya!


----------



## ablaze

yea terrie! damn those hormonse!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Suz

:hissy: Leave me alone...I failed Spelling :sad2:

:bodyb:You know what I mean:rofl:


----------



## Jo

Oh dear now with have scared our new members away!


----------



## ablaze

Suz said:


> :hissy: Leave me alone...I failed Spelling :sad2:
> 
> :bodyb:You know what I mean:rofl:

just messin wi ya hun, not as if im any better @ spellin :rofl:


----------



## Suz

:rofl: I know ;)


----------

